# [emerge] pango-sharp ne compile pas (plus ?) (Résolu)

## lefoid

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit souci avec dev-dotnet/pango-sharp qui refuse de compiler.

Voici ce que ça donne :

 *Quote:*   

> Configuration summary
> 
>    * Installation prefix = /usr
> 
>    * C# compiler: /usr/bin/mcs  -define:GTK_SHARP_2_6 -define:GTK_SHARP_2_8 -define:GTK_SHARP_2_10 -define:GTK_SHARP_2_12 
> ...

 

Voici mon make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> ...

 

Donc, dans le log, je note qu'il me manque gtk-dotnet.dll. Autre chose, je n'utilise pas Mono (et ne veux pas l'utiliser, je trouve ça lourd).

J'avoue ne pas comprendre, ça fait quelques jours que je cherche sans succès.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis tout ouïe   :Smile: 

Par avance merci ...

----------

## Leander256

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un petit souci avec dev-dotnet/pango-sharp qui refuse de compiler.
> 
> Autre chose, je n'utilise pas Mono (et ne veux pas l'utiliser, je trouve ça lourd).
> ...

 

Salut,

Je n'utilise absolument pas Mono et compagnie, mais voilà ce que me dit portage:

```
# emerge -vp pango-sharp

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-2.4.2  USE="(-pango)" 1,930 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/mono-2.4.2.3  USE="-minimal -moonlight -xen" 24,234 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/pe-format-1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/glib-sharp-2.12.9  USE="-debug" 1,570 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-gapi-2.12.9  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/pango-sharp-2.12.9  USE="-debug" 0 kB
```

Mono me semble être une dépendance obligatoire de pango-sharp, ainsi que gtk-sharp-gapi qu'il n'a pourtant pas l'air de trouver. Tu devrais vérifier que ces paquets sont sur ton système. À tout hasard, aurais-tu tenté de modifier l'ebuild?

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Je viens de recompiler les paquets en question (déjà installés par ailleurs),

mais ça n'a rien changé.

Quant à modifier l'e-build, non, je ne l'ai pas fait.

Je ne comprends pas vraiment quel est le problème, même en lisant le

log. Un fichier System.Xml est introuvable, à priori ...

Je ne sais pas si c'est faisable, mais si je peux récupérer une version binaire du fichier

en question, ça me permettra peut-être de contourner le problème ?

Bref, je sèche ...   :Confused: 

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Un :

```
equery d mono
```

m'a permis de voir une liste de paquets dev-dotnet/*-sharp qui m'ont

semblé totalement inutiles.

Je viens donc d'unemerger tout ce qui ressemblait à dev-dotnet/*-sharp

dans la liste donnée par la commande equery.

Bref, tout fonctionne normalement à nouveau.

Merci et résolu ...

A + ...

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est plus pour culture qu'autres choses car je n'utilise absolument pas Mono et compagnie non plus mais doit-on comprendre que les dépendances strictes de dev-dotnet/pango-sharp n'en sont pas ?!?? (cad pango-sharp compile et est fonctionnel i.e. sans mono)

----------

